# Audi Drivers 2012



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Anyone going to this next weekend

http://www.audidriverinternational.co.uk/


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, i'll be there.
Simon


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Didn't think I was going to this year but just had a friend from Cork confirm that he is coming so I will be now :thumb::thumb::driver:


----------

